# The humidor



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Not big enough ha


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

It seems they never are for long.


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

not big enough is synonymous with humidor. In fact you can use it anywhere. Example A: "This pool is humidor."


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Listen to your freinds now - don't buy another humidor - save that one to display on your coffee table.
Resist the urge to buy/set up a tupperdores unless you already own the containers.
skip straight to a cooler with KL and beads also.
48 quarts sounds big enough - it's not.

THERE - you just saved enough wasted money to set up a nice size cooledor!


----------



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

whats KL


----------



## sleepyguy5757 (May 29, 2012)

Schecter30 said:


> whats KL


Kitty Litter


----------



## smokin3000gt (Apr 25, 2012)

Schecter30 said:


> whats KL


Kitty litter but NOT the gray clumpy kind. You want the odorless crystals.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

This 100% silica substance is not only one of the most reliable methods of regulating rH in a humidor or cooler, but also one of the most cost-effective.



Schecter30 said:


> whats KL


Please clarify...



sleepyguy5757 said:


> Kitty Litter


Correct!!!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

I use both KL and 65% beads in my cooler - the KL sort of "banks" moisture - holds it until needed, I would say it absorbs if it gets too high but i believe the beads do that - the beads are like a governor. All I can say is I hold just about 65% RH for weeks at a time - when it starts to drop a little I lightly spritz the bags and the beads and I'm good to go for a few more weeks - couldn't be any happier - since I started out as a PG solution dummy.


----------



## Q&A (Jun 9, 2012)

Very nice cigars! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wihong (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice collection of smokes you got there!


----------

